# معلومات قيمة عن الطاقة البديلة (رياح -الشمس) وبالعربي



## سمير شربك (11 مارس 2010)

من وزارة الموارد الطبيعية الكندية 
أقدم مجموعة نشرات عن طاقة الرياح ومشاريع تسخين الهواء والماء بالطاقة الشمسية وغيرها 
ومترجمة للعربي
أتمنى أن تنال رضى الجميع 
وأدعوا لنا بالتوفيق
1- التدفئة بالكتل الحيوية 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/17938207/b1806cbb/sharing.html?rnd=18#
2- المضخة الحرارية الأرضية
http://www.4shared.com/file/238845394/bd97d484/___.html
3-طاقة الرياح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/238846457/9fd17359/____.html
4-تدفئة الماء بالطاقة الشمسية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/238847080/bae570e/____.html
5-تدفئة الهواء بالطاقة الشمسية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/238850242/ea26bc49/____.html
6-تقنيات الطاقة النظيفة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/238852460/989a0bde/___-1-.html


سانتظر الردود حول الموضوع 
لأن هناك إضافات


----------



## محمد عايض النفيعي (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على النشرات الرائعه


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مارس 2010)

يبدو لم يقرأ أحد محتوى الكتب ليعطي الرد


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد اسحاق (20 مارس 2010)

هذهالكتب رائعة جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا للردود الطيبة ولكل من تصفح الكتب


----------



## amhth88 (25 مارس 2010)

المعلومات قيمة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## aminovca (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## عوني عوني (27 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية يارب


----------



## loveallah_88 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

فادتنى جدا 

ياريت لو فيه 

دراسات تانية


----------



## البرق 73 (3 مايو 2010)

معلومات جدا مفيدة الف شكر


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك أخ سمير
إطلعت على ملف وحقيقة تحتاج الملفات للقراءة بتمعن 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasem1980 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hatim46 (8 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك سمير


----------



## نضال أبوساري (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز مشكور جدا


----------



## عمار محطات (13 مايو 2010)

روعة يا ابداع وتألق وفن وذوق


----------



## سمير شربك (12 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## الباتل1 (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المستكشف الغريب (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المنشورات


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## العراقي المبدع (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2011)

المهندس المعطاء سمير شربك 
أجزل الله لك المثوبة .


----------

